# Hachiko - seine Geschichte + film 13x



## steven91 (17 Juni 2011)

Hachiko
Wenn heute über Akitas gesprochen wird fällt irgendwann zwangsläufig der Name Hachiko.

Wer diesen Namen noch nie gehört hat fragt automatisch nach der Geschichte die hinter diesem Namen steht. Wer die Geschichte kennt erzählt sie gerne immer wieder da es sich um eine wahre Begebenheit über Treue und Loyalität eines Hundes gegenüber seinem Herrn handelt. Doch beginnen wir am Anfang:

Akita, Japan – November 1923 Hachiko wurde geboren.

Im Alter von 2 Monaten kam er nach Tokio in die Familie von Herrn Ueno Hidesaburõ. Dieser war Professor für Agrarwissenschaften an der dortigen Universität. Wenn der Professor morgens zur Arbeit fuhr verabschiedete Hachiko seinen Herrn und am Nachmittag gegen 16 Uhr lief er zum Bahnhof Shibuya um den Professor dort abzuholen.

Dies wiederholte sich täglich bis eines Abends am 21. Mai 1925 Hachiko vergeblich wartete. Professor Ueno hatte während der Arbeit einen Schlaganfall und verstarb im Alter von 54 Jahren. Hachiko, knapp zwei Jahre alt, konnte es nicht begreifen, dass sein geliebter Freund tot war und nie wieder am Bahnhof ankommen würde.

Hachiko wartete weiterhin jeden Nachmittag zur der Zeit zu der er den Professor sonst abgeholt hatte vor dem Bahnhof auf seinen geliebten Herrn.

Da Hachiko täglich am Bahnhof erschien um dort zu warten wurden die Pendler und Passanten auf ihn aufmerksam, unter ihnen ein ehemaliger Student des Professors. Dieser Student war mittlerweile ein Experte für Akitas, recherchierte und fand heraus das es einschließlich Hachiko nur noch rund 30 reinrassige Akitas in ganz Japan gab. Er schrieb mehrfach über Hachiko's Loyalität und Hingabe. 1932 erschien ein Artikel über Hachiko in der größten Tageszeitung Tokios und Hachiko war auf einmal zum Mittelpunkt der öffentlichen Interesse geworden. Es wurde über die Landesgrenzen hinaus von ihm berichtet und die Menschen waren bewegt von seiner Treue und Loyalität gegenüber seinem ehemaligen Herrn.

Zu Ehren dieses treuen Akita wurde eine Bronzestatue angefertigt und im April 1934 am Bahnhof Shibuya aufgestellt. Hachiko war dabei anwesend. 

Knapp ein Jahr später im März 1935 verstarb Hachiko. Er war bis zu seinem Tod wie immer jeden Tag zum Bahnhof gekommen und hatte seinem Freund die Treue gehalten bis das der Tod sie wieder vereinte. Menschen die ihn kannten sagten der Bahnhof war nicht mehr das was er mal war nach seinem Tod. Hachiko gehörte dazu. 

Hachiko wurde nach seinem Tod präpariert und kann noch heute im National Science Museum bewundert werden. Sein Leben wurde in Büchern beschrieben und seine Lebensgeschichte wurde sogar verfilmt!

Heute gibt es kaum ein Kind in Japan das die Geschichte des treuen Akita Hachiko nicht kennt bzw. durch Hachiko die Bedeutung von Treue und Loyalität erfährt.

Seine Bronzeplastik, es ist nicht die Original-Statue denn diese wurde während des zweiten Weltkrieges eingeschmolzen. Die jetzige Broncefigur wurde von Tekeshi Ando hergestellt, dem Sohn Künstlers Ando Teru der das Original schuf. 

Der Platz an dem Hachiko auch heute noch zu finden ist wurde zu einem beliebten Treffpunkt von Jung und Alt inmitten der hektischen, Neon-Welt Tokios.


----------



## Punisher (17 Juni 2011)

Danke dir


----------



## Muli (17 Juni 2011)

Der Film ist wenn auch amerikanisiert wirklich klasse und hat höchsten Taschentuch Faktor ...


----------



## thegirlnamedchuck (20 Juni 2011)

Muli schrieb:


> Der Film ist wenn auch amerikanisiert wirklich klasse und hat höchsten Taschentuch Faktor ...



*zustimmend nick*
Vor allem den hohen Taschentuch Faktor kann ich nur unterstreichen.
Habe Rotz & Wasser geheult, weil die Geschichte einfach so unglaublich rührend ist!


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2011)

das ist ja rührend .... 
:thx:


----------

